# Improvisation par excellence...Creative/Intelligent Musicianship.



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

I would like to share some videos w/ my observations about what is taking place. I'll post more as soon as I find appropriate material. For today I'll begin with Pierre Pincemaille. In the following vid we'll hear an Introduction with initial theme and exposition followed by variations. Note how Pierre will "divide" the pedal clavier to play a melody and bass in a couple of the variations:






I'll conclude today's offering with with Olivier Latry in a masterful improv:






Enjoy!

Ps. Here's Pierre in a silent film accompaniment...Simply awe-inspiring for almost two hours!






I believe these vids should tickle our Forum Admin Krummhorn's fancy ; - )


----------

